# Noisy PSU fan on Sargent PSU 20



## 112433 (May 19, 2008)

Anyone else had trouble with a noisy cooling fan in the MH's power supply unit?


Picked up a vibration that comes and goes, a little 'tap' makes it change tone, so it's either got a bent blade or worn out bearing...?
Are these replaceable by me ( i'm ok technically) or do they have to be dealer approved?

The front cover is riveted on, so would need to drill out and re revit later.
Anone done this before who could advise on buying a new fan?

I like quiet in the MH...and its driving me mad...

Many Thanks
Vince


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Contact Sargent directly, I am sure they have a solution.
C.


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Vince,
I second what Clive is saying......and do it PDQ as , when ours went faulty on our Autotrail a few years back, we were only just within the 2 year warranty period.. (didnt know it at the time of course ).....Sargent sent us a replacement unit FOC and we just posted the faulty one back to them....Gordon and his Brother-in -law did the job (which WAS a bit fiddly, as I recall !!)

Jenny


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Vince, contact Ian Sargent at www.sargentltd.co.uk and mention MHFs he will be more than pleased to advise you with your problem.

Bob


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Vince sorry for the delay, still recovering from a long sponsored walk over the weekend!!
I you give our technical people (01482 678981) a call or send me a PM with your contact details we will contact you to resolve this matter.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## 112433 (May 19, 2008)

Hi Ian
Many Thanks for your reply.
Been pretty manic at work today so not had a chance to call.
Will do tomorrow.

Thanks again.
Vince


----------

